# Laguna - Guaranteed winners(not) :p



## Laguna (Apr 11, 2009)

Saturday 4.11.2009

Hearts vs *Celtic* @1.82
Liverpool vs Blackburn *draw* @4.9
*Hoffenheim* vs Bochum @1.72
Wigan vs *Arsenal* @1.94

Sunday 4.12

*CSKA Moscow* vs Lokomotiv @2.20
*AAB* vs OB @2.50
*Aston Villa* vs Everton @2.32


----------



## Laguna (Apr 13, 2009)

Laguna said:
			
		

> Saturday 4.11.2009
> 
> Hearts vs *Celtic* @1.82
> Liverpool vs Blackburn *draw* @4.9
> ...



Hearts vs *Celtic* @1.82 LOST
Liverpool vs Blackburn *draw* @4.9 LOST
*Hoffenheim* vs Bochum @1.72 LOST
Wigan vs *Arsenal* @1.94 WON

Sunday 4.12

*CSKA Moscow* vs Lokomotiv @2.20 WON
*AAB* vs OB @2.50 LOST
*Aston Villa* vs Everton @2.32 LOST

Crash.


----------

